# Grid funktioniert mit dem momo racing lenkrad nicht richtig!



## Diablo75 (3. August 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor ein paar tagen mit das grid zugelegt! die installation von dem spiel mit beiden updates liefen gut, auch die installation von dem momo racing lenkrad! was mir dann beim spielen aufgefahlen ist, daß ich direkt voll gas habe und beim bremsen kein rückwärtsgang rein kommt! ich habe auch versucht ihm spiel selber was zuändern, leider funkioniert das nicht! alle andrene knöpfe und tasten gehen soweit!

hat einer eine idee was ich noch machen könnte??

mfg
mm


----------



## kevinl (4. August 2009)

Das ist normal. Den in Rückwärtsgang musst du manuell reinschalten.


----------



## kreids (5. August 2009)

hi,hab auch seit zwei tagen,das momo lenkrad und hatte das selbe problem gei grid,
du musst bei steuerung auf benutzerdefiniert gehen und alles von hand eingeben dann funzt es richtig.
hatte das selbe problem.
mfg


----------



## Diablo75 (9. August 2009)

hi, hat alles super kunz... jetzt lauft alles super! vielen dank!


----------



## Edguy (9. August 2009)

Da bekomm´ ich doch wieder Lust auf ´ne Runde Michigan Crashderby


----------



## Karl das Lama (18. August 2009)

Jo ist normal, entweder man führt eine komplizierte Prozedur durch, dass wird irgendwo im Codemasters Forum beschrieben, hat bei mir aber bisher nur einmal geklappt. Ansonsten muss man von Hand konfigurieren.


----------

